# Bad implementation, AGAIN



## KizaHood (Apr 21, 2005)

DAMN!
I've had the other film developed, and it seems I've failed AGAIN  







1.Where to heck is the main fireball?!? (OK it's visible, but barely)
2.Only my watch shows expected bluring. It seems that the recoil is too fast to be recorded as blured motion on the film (I thought I'd get that effect by choosing chromed gun, but obviously I didn't managed it)
3.Damn, I have two right hands  

At least, this photo shows us how strong .44 Magnum recoil is! (I have 220lbs in weight)

NOTE: This is single image, NO PHOTOSHOP USED (except for the image size adjustment). Yellow zone is the image of me before the gun was discharged, and was lightened by very strong flashlight (light with much less than 5600K) Other zone is lightened by rear curtain synch simulated standard flash for cameras. The difference shows movement caused by gun's recoil.


----------



## LWW (Aug 4, 2005)

I think you used too fast of a shutter speed.

LWW


----------

